# Incra Magnalock or Triton TWX7 for TRA001 router table build



## Parto (11 Jan 2018)

For Christmas I treated myself to a Triton TRA001 for my first router table build. I will be building a cabinet regardless but can't decide whether to build in the TWX7 module or go for the Incra insert plate with a kitchen counter offcut?

I'm thinking the TWX7 surface will be better (flatter and lower friction) plus it has a fence and some fixings. The Incra insert plate will be less likely to flex or sag and is more easily removable (not that I plan on taking the router out of the table frequently).

Any advise or alternative suggestions would be greatly appreciated especially from those who have used any of the above.


----------



## Eric The Viking (11 Jan 2018)

FWIW, I've been eyeing up an Incra plate for some time, on the recommendations of Peter Sefton and Steve Maskery. 

If you go down that route, Peter also sells a ready-made template for the opening, made of thick MRMDF, intended for a bearing-guided cutter. I'll be doing that, too. My router is a T11, but it's mostly an above-table cutter change (not quite the Triton slickness, but I like it).

I should add, I presently have an 8mm thick aluminium plate, professionally drilled for the T11. It's pretty good, but ideally I'd like it to be more rigid (the Incra one is 10mm, IIRC). I also really like the idea of steel inserts - that's where most of the wear happens.

Two things have been holding me back: funds (not the cheapest solution, and I'd like to be able to afford cutters, too!), and that originally Incra didn't have their plate drilled suitably for the T11. I had the present plate done commercially, and it is excellent but was expensive to get done. An undrilled Incra plate with "local modification" would have been quite a bit more expensive than a factory made one. But now it's OK, as they've modified the pattern they have (for the T11), so i'm told it's spot-on.

E.

[edit]I should say that I have no experience of the other route you mention, so I'm not saying "do this" in comparison.[/edit]


----------



## TFrench (11 Jan 2018)

I used the twx7 table in my router table build. Very happy with it.


20170212_130538


----------



## Peter Sefton (11 Jan 2018)

Parto

The Incra 7518 T is now pre drilled ready for the Triton routers with above the table winder systems, the TRA-001 uses the rear hole and the MOF-001 uses the front hole and has all the fixing holes ready for fixing the router too. The TRA is a good size and heavy router that needs from a sturdy router plate and table top. 

I don't think you would be disappointed with the Incra and would be happy to send one out for you to look at, I think the magna plates are the thing that sets Incra above all the others.

If you are going to make your own top and need any guidance just let us know. PM me if you would to see the 7518 T

Cheers Peter


----------



## Parto (11 Jan 2018)

Thanks for the offer Peter I have no doubts about the quality based on other forum members reviews.

TFrench your build looks excellent. Have you experienced any issues with the mounting plate? I've heard it is quite thin (<2mm) and can flex a little causing chatter.


----------



## TFrench (12 Jan 2018)

I haven't noticed any flex to be honest.


----------



## shed9 (19 Jan 2018)

I have a TRA001 installed in a Magnaock Incra plate (all in a Woodpecker table with an Incra fence). The only thing that bugs me is the cam lock bolt in one of the corners - I've lost it twice but to be honest I think I must have gone out of my way to be that stupid.

Remember that Incra also do the clearsweep option in the magnalock plate range for better dust collection. Not got that option myself but the reviews seem to be positive.

I can add to the Incra quality and getting it from Peter. You won't regret buying the Incra but I suspect you will alsways wonder if you go the Triton plate route - just my £0.02 worth.


----------



## Iestynd (16 Apr 2018)

TFrench":wqlhi8nw said:


> I used the twx7 table in my router table build. Very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 20170212_130538




This table/cabinet looks lovely. You could sell them on eBay i am sure.


----------



## Geoff_S (16 Apr 2018)

TFrench":3ns7rnu2 said:


> I used the twx7 table in my router table build. Very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 20170212_130538



Was this from a plan or did you make it up?

Either way that is really nice.


----------



## LancsRick (16 Apr 2018)

I used the TWX7 in my build and I'm really pleased with it.

Picture here - https://www.dropbox.com/s/b92bdg9fwz6pv ... 5.jpg?dl=0
Build thread here - norm-style-router-table-build-and-insert-choice-t104374-15.html

Please don't compare it to TFrench's!


----------



## TFrench (22 Apr 2018)

I used these plans as a basis and went off-piste in a couple of areas. It looks good but the bottom drawers bug me - I need to come back to them in the future and do better ones! Worst part was hogging out such a massive amount of material to sink the plate in the top!


----------



## ScaredyCat (8 Aug 2018)

shed9":xo7bg5kq said:


> The only thing that bugs me is the cam lock bolt in one of the corners - I've lost it twice but to be honest I think I must have gone out of my way to be that stupid.



I know this post is a few months old but:

What does this look like, I've just bought the same plate and can't identify the correct bolt. I have 4 silver round head bolts, 4 black hex bolts, one longer round head bolt and a plastic tube (I believe these two make up the 'pin' for freehand work) and 3 allen keys, and lots of levelling screws. All were sealed in a bag but that's all that was in there (other than a seperate bag with the inserts in it). There was nothing in the corner, just a lowered section with a threaded hole. 


.


----------



## Peter Sefton (8 Aug 2018)

This Incra video shows the fitting and the corner locking screw, should be in the bag or plate but if not call the shop and all will be resolved.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qZJBZiOv04

Cheers Peter


----------



## ScaredyCat (8 Aug 2018)

Peter Sefton":3uf87l9r said:


> This Incra video shows the fitting and the corner locking screw, should be in the bag or plate but if not call the shop and all will be resolved.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qZJBZiOv04
> 
> Cheers Peter




Thanks Peter.

I already feel like I'm being a PITA ...  



.


----------



## Mrs C (8 Aug 2018)

Have a look at the Kreg router plate which is also pre drilled.


----------



## sunnybob (8 Aug 2018)

The kreg plate is very easy to fit and use, but it is prone to warping. I'm on my second (free no quibble replacement from kreg). but this one is no longer as flat as it was. If i buy another, it will be metal rather than resin.


----------



## ScaredyCat (8 Aug 2018)

Mrs C":2g3i4zqx said:


> Have a look at the Kreg router plate which is also pre drilled.





sunnybob":2g3i4zqx said:


> The kreg plate is very easy to fit and use, but it is prone to warping. I'm on my second (free no quibble replacement from kreg). but this one is no longer as flat as it was. If i buy another, it will be metal rather than resin.



I went for the Incra because it's metal and will support the MOF001 and TRA001 so when I add a TRA001 to my router collection it could go in the table and the MOF001 could be 'freehand'. The fact that it supports the cleansweep rings is great too and I can upgrade a bit at a time. 


.


----------



## Neil S (28 Aug 2018)

I have the kreg and it flexes down along the long side under the weight of the Triton tra001. I fixed it by screwing a piece of wood under the mid point of the long side. The wood overhangs the plate cutout with a nut inserted in it. I could then screw a bolt upwards to lift the plate back to level. The phenolic plates need that extra support for heavy routers.
HTH Neil

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

